# For the Ladies......just had to share ;-)



## Sibi (Sep 28, 2009)

I was blog surfing when I came upon the pic of a man so drop dead gorgeous I had a droolfest going on right here at my desk!!  This guy must be famous because when I googled his name tons of pics of him came up.  I am in total lust.....what about you all?


----------



## Deda (Sep 28, 2009)

Is this how you're spending your days?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

LOL Deda


He is very very easy to look at , and very drool worthy .He looks my BIL did in his younger days , now he looks like Santa Claus. :shock: 

Kitn


----------



## Sibi (Sep 28, 2009)

Deda said:
			
		

> Is this how you're spending your days?



Heck yes!!  Need some breaks in between looking for a new job!  Staring at beautiful men lowers the stress levels ya know? hehehe


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 28, 2009)

(snicker) did you order one?


----------



## pops1 (Sep 28, 2009)

I will have one too if you are ordering  
On second thoughts l think l will keep what l have got,he's a bit worn around the edges ,going grey ,still as thin as a bean pole(darn it)but he has a heart of gold and treats me like a queen and doesn't believe in arguing so no upsets in 33 years of marriage.What more could l want and if l was really telling the truth l couldn't keep up with a young one now anyway   

http://yfrog.com/0xlyallandmep


----------



## Sibi (Sep 28, 2009)

Tabitha,

If I could place an order for one of him I would do it immediately and have him delivered express overnight!    Let the good times roll......

Sibi


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 28, 2009)

AW heck, go ahead & get 2 :shock:  8)  :wink: .


----------



## heyjude (Sep 28, 2009)

Sibi said:
			
		

> Deda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always thought staring at beautiful men increased one's blood pressure and set your heart a racin'!   

Very easy on the eye for sure.

Jude


----------



## pops1 (Sep 28, 2009)

I must admit hes gorgeous,his eyes are beautiful and his smile is just lovely Oh to be 20 years younger..... Gee l am getting good at telling fibs make that 30 years


----------



## Sibi (Sep 28, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> AW heck, go ahead & get 2 :shock:  8)  :wink: .



One for me and one for you?


----------



## donniej (Sep 28, 2009)

I wonder if he has a sister?


----------



## Sibi (Sep 28, 2009)

donniej said:
			
		

> I wonder if he has a sister?



Donnie,

If he does she's probably drop dead gorgeous, just like him!!

Sibi


----------



## ChrissyB (Sep 30, 2009)

He looks young (or old enough) to be my son


----------



## kittywings (Sep 30, 2009)

He does look young to me... though, I'm not THAT old, but here's my current "boyfriend" (sshhh, don't tell my hubby)- Jake from the most recent "The Bachelorette."


----------



## Sibi (Sep 30, 2009)

I believe he's about 27 or 28.  I am old enough to be his mom but I'm old, not dead    I still admire the beauty in men and always hope that I can have me one of those some day...if only in my dreams.


----------



## Sibi (Sep 30, 2009)

kittywings said:
			
		

> He does look young to me... though, I'm not THAT old, but here's my current "boyfriend" (sshhh, don't tell my hubby)- Jake from the most recent "The Bachelorette."



He's a hottie too!  Your secret's safe with me.


----------



## twilightluver (Sep 30, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmm great eye candy i may add


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 30, 2009)

> I wonder if he has a sister?


If he does, let's hope the whiskers don't run in the family  .


----------



## valor (Oct 6, 2009)

Sibi said:
			
		

> kittywings said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eek! This guy looks like my brother! So that's an Eeeewww! from me, but the first guy....yummmmmmmyyy. I like!


----------

